# Severe Allergy Diet...



## HokieAirman (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with a Gluten free, Casein (dairy) free, Corn Free, Soy Free, Nut free diet for a young child? Also sensitive to just about everything else, meaning if we give him too much, he'll develop an allergy...

I'd be interested to hear how you tackled the problem; whether you relied on conventional or natural methods; what worked for you; how is the child now? It's hard not to worry when you hear that well rounded diets are the best...

We've got him on a full regimen of homeopathics and supplements, but if it's working, it's working slowly.


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

We put people on digestive enzymes to digest the foods they are not. Then homeopathic allergy detox which reduces the reactions immediately and is cheaper and safer than conventional medical allergy treatments that don't work. 

Also glyconutrients to repair defective gene signaling 

And probiotics to build up the intestinal digestion and stop leaky gut reabsobtion of proteins. 

Then the food intolerances usually go away or are minimized enough. 
I have folks with Crohns out eating donuts after decades of gluten free. Not that they should 

And the other factor is yeast. Esp if the kid has lots of colds or ear infections and was given antibiotics the yeast and fungus overgrows so we add on some natural things to eliminate this. 

I have been training physicians in the use of natural products for decades and supplying them and my own clients and formulating and testing for other companies as well. I know the products and brands that work. 

If you want to chat 9-5 PT 425-271-5606 Natural Health Resources


----------



## HokieAirman (Mar 31, 2009)

Peacemaker: PM'd you.

-----Added 3/31/2009 at 12:44:38 EST-----

Bedtime for me...I'll check back in the morning.


----------

